

Share Feelings on Facebook - FreshCode
http://petrustheron.com/posts/facebook-feelings.html

======
Udo
What's the point of this? Besides the fact that you can type this in way
quicker than the time it takes to select those options through the UI, it's
another mechanism that devalues the average post content.

I think we could simplify this by replacing the entire post mechanism with a
smiley button that you can click on, say every full hour, to let the world
know you still exist. ;)

~~~
quarterto
The point for Facebook is that it's machine-readable targeting data without
having to do NLP. The point for users is it's a way of providing context out-
of-band. It definitely adds value to posts for Facebook.

------
ohwp
They should use this for "likes".

Death of a celebrity? 50000 people feel sad, 2000 people feel happy. I think
that would be much more appropriate than 52000 likes.

~~~
intellection
Voting with emotion.

Psychotechnological (r)evolution, showing real human potential and portends.

One vote has more meaning.

Sharing raw feelings is a good sign, and language evolving, to really
represent our system and society of mind and machinery, of emotionally diverse
voting interest indication, with little technical difficulty.

------
DividesByZero
When I saw this I was confused about why Facebook wanted to be more like
LiveJournal. Is that a reflection on the userbase?

~~~
Shish2k
Livejournal added it to make it easier for depressed people to be found by
each other. Facebook added it to make it easier for depressed people to be
found by drug companies.

~~~
DividesByZero
I don't recall LJ having anything like a 'search by mood'. I guess my memory
might be hazy though.

~~~
Shish2k
No search, but when randomly browsing around you can see mood at a glance

------
namenotrequired
A similar feature has been available on other websites for many years such as
livejournal (from what I heard at least, I haven't used it). Now that I see
how it works on facebook, it strongly reminds me of journals on deviantART, it
seems to ask the exact same questions.

~~~
mahmoudhossam
MySpace had this in 2007.

~~~
andridk
It's a sign!

------
FreshCode
So apparently this is old news, but I only noticed it for the first time this
morning.

~~~
andyhmltn
It rolled out slowly I think. A few people I know didn't have it until very
recently.

------
sauravt
It not available here in India.

